# Des jeux en français ?



## AxelTerizaki (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour.

Voilà, ma mère a un iPad depuis maintenant un moment, et elle l'utilise surtout pour jouer, à vrai dire.

Je cherche à lui trouver de nouveaux jeux chaque fois que j'ai l'occasion de la voir (on habite un peu loin l'un de l'autre) et mon principal défi est de trouver un jeu remplissant ces critères

- Un jeu de réflexion ou d'adresse, ou mieux du Tower Defense
- Du scoring (en gros il faut qu'il y ait des classements, tout ça)
- Surtout EN FRANCAIS. Car elle pige rien à l'anglais.

A quoi elle joue déjà ?
Elle adore Bejeweled, Triple Town, FlightControl HD, Angry Birds, GemKeeper, Crystal Defenders, FieldRunners, Plant vs Zombies, Cut the Rope et Trism.
Elle a moins aimé Tiny Wings, Coin Drop, Doodle Jump, geodefense,  Dungeon Raid (parce qu'elle pige rien à l'anglais sinon elle adore le principe) et World of goo

Donc voilà, si vous connaissez des jeux suceptibles de l'intéresser et surtout en français, voilà, je suis preneur de toute idée, en vous remerciant d'avance


----------

